# We've Been Keeping a Secret Over Here....



## purplequeenvt (Aug 11, 2015)

My LGD Mira had her litter of puppies last night. A whole Baker's Dozen of them! They just kept coming and coming and coming.

Dad is my other Pyr, Murphy.








Mom, Mira




There are 8 boys and 5 girls.


----------



## Hens and Roos (Aug 11, 2015)

Congrats!!


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Aug 11, 2015)

Oh my goodness - they're precious!


----------



## samssimonsays (Aug 11, 2015)

CONGRATS!!! !How exciting!!!


----------



## Mike CHS (Aug 11, 2015)

Those little guys are precious - how's mom doing after delivering a whole new tribe?


----------



## OneFineAcre (Aug 11, 2015)

Congrats.


----------



## norseofcourse (Aug 11, 2015)

Congratulations!  Mama looks tired but content


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Aug 11, 2015)

Congrats, my neighbors dog gave birth to 6 GSHP babies


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (Aug 11, 2015)

Aww!!! Totally, completely cute!!!! Congratulations!


----------



## Latestarter (Aug 11, 2015)

Congrats! Beautiful pups! Can just picture Murphy sitting back on a hay bale smoking a cigar  Glad all are well! What are your plans for them? Did you already have buyers lined up/reserved?


----------



## Shorty (Aug 11, 2015)

Awwwww they are so cute!


----------



## purplequeenvt (Aug 11, 2015)

Latestarter said:


> Congrats! Beautiful pups! Can just picture Murphy sitting back on a hay bale smoking a cigar  Glad all are well! What are your plans for them? Did you already have buyers lined up/reserved?



I'm planning on keeping at least one, maybe 2 for myself. The rest will be sold. I'd mainly like to sell them to small VT/New England farms as working LGDs. 

I have a few people starting to inquire about them, but I'm going to be picky about it and I'd rather keep them longer than planned rather then sell them to the wrong people/situation. I'm sure a few will go as pets. I haven't officially started advertising them yet. Mainly because I want to pick MY puppy/ies first, but at 24 hours old, there isn't much difference between them yet.


----------



## goatgurl (Aug 11, 2015)

congrats grandma.  they are just adorable!


----------



## GLENMAR (Aug 11, 2015)

Good looking parents. I can't wait to see what they look like in about 8 weeks.


----------



## Latestarter (Aug 12, 2015)

Wow, well congrats again! Sure like that you're gonna be "picky" about placement.  Please keep us informed via pics and such as they grow?  Love puppies!


----------



## Lilythefarmer (Aug 12, 2015)

purplequeenvt said:


> My LGD Mira had her litter of puppies last night. A whole Baker's Dozen of them! They just kept coming and coming and coming.


 Is It hard breeding Dogs?


----------



## Wisher1000 (Aug 14, 2015)

The breeding is the easy part, they do most of the work!  

(I know, not helpful.  Sorry, I couldn't resist....)


----------



## Latestarter (Aug 14, 2015)

I think it's the feeding and raising of them that gets a bit difficult and costly...


----------



## purplequeenvt (Aug 16, 2015)

Lilythefarmer said:


> Is It hard breeding Dogs?



Breeding them is not hard, it's the raising of them that is stressful and time-consuming. I did a lot of homework prior to breeding my dogs and there is still so much that I don't know or wasn't prepared for. I'm sure it will be very rewarding in the end to see all my babies grown up, but right now, it's hard.


----------



## purplequeenvt (Aug 16, 2015)

Puppy are 6 days old today. We did lose 2 of the girls in the first couple days. Everyone else is doing well. They are getting weighed 2x a day to make sure that they are gaining properly and a couple of them get a little extra boost with a bottle.

This little girl is one of my favorites. She has so much spunk already!


----------



## goatgurl (Aug 16, 2015)

what a wad of cuteness!  with 11 left you and mira still have your hands full.  i love the thoughtful look on mira's face by the way.


----------



## Latestarter (Aug 16, 2015)

Sorry you lost a couple... That's a shame, but it must be hard for Mira to provide for that many! They just look so beautiful!  Thanks for the update/pics!


----------



## Lilythefarmer (Aug 18, 2015)

omg! thx guys


----------



## Ackthecat (Aug 30, 2015)

Oh so cute


----------



## Vossfarm (Sep 1, 2015)

They're gorgeous!!! Do you fly pups? I'm too far away to drive to get one. They're just perfect!!!!


----------



## Latestarter (Sep 1, 2015)

Sure would be nice to hear an update and see some new pics of the brood PLEASE!!?? Oh, and  @Vossfarm ! Glad you could join in! lots of threads available but never a bad thing to start out with puppy pics!


----------



## Vossfarm (Sep 2, 2015)

Latestarter said:


> Sure would be nice to hear an update and see some new pics of the brood PLEASE!!?? Oh, and  @Vossfarm ! Glad you could join in! lots of threads available but never a bad thing to start out with puppy pics!


Awe thanks for the welcome!


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (Sep 2, 2015)

Aww, they're so cute!! Sorry to hear that you lost two of them!  That's sad! :'(


----------



## outdoorhoney (Sep 7, 2015)

Oh my goodness, congratulations!! What a beautiful LGD family


----------



## HomesteaderWife (Sep 7, 2015)

Such beautiful puppies- we can't wait to see more photos as they grow. Congrats on all those babies, and sorry for the loss of your other two pups


----------



## purplequeenvt (Sep 23, 2015)

Puppies were 6 weeks on Monday.

Gray  - male




Black AKA Merlin - male




Brown - male




Tan - male




Green - male




Pink - female




Yellow - female




Blue - male




Red AKA Watson - male




Orange - male




Light Blue AKA Short Bus - female


----------



## Hens and Roos (Sep 23, 2015)

very cute!


----------



## Latestarter (Sep 23, 2015)

Awwwww... I want one!!! female patroller please Thanks for the update! They all look great!


----------



## purplequeenvt (Sep 23, 2015)

Latestarter said:


> Awwwww... I want one!!! female patroller please Thanks for the update! They all look great!



That would be Pink.


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (Sep 23, 2015)

So cute!! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Sep 23, 2015)

So cute


----------



## mikiz (Sep 23, 2015)

I love Blue and Orange! Those serious little faces are adorable!


----------



## Latestarter (Sep 23, 2015)

OMG! When I went through the pics, that's the one I would choose too!  Seriously!  She's really looking to be a patroller vice watcher? I really want a partner/team mate for the male 1/2 toli 1/2 pyr I got from @Southern by choice  back in May. I would prefer a 100% Pyr female from working parent stock as I contemplate breeding them as well. I think the resulting 75% pyr 25% Toli would be awesome as LGDs. Mine has almost pure Toli characteristics.

I LOVE the facial mask on Gray!  He's gonna be a VERY handsome fella! They look so small! It's hard to believe they'll be over 100 pounds fully grown! May I ask the weights on the sire and dam? Expected weights for the pups at maturity?

Man... I really can't afford another LGD, and don't even have my goats yet! But I sooooo want to explore the possibilities!   I think I'm becoming an animal hoarder wannabe.... 

Edit: Hmmm one way road trip to VT... about 32 hours. Visit friends/family in Maine while up that way, have some real fresh seafood, then come back.... with a family addition?


----------



## EmmaWorking (Sep 24, 2015)

purplequeenvt said:


> My LGD Mira had her litter of puppies last night. A whole Baker's Dozen of them! They just kept coming and coming and coming.
> 
> Dad is my other Pyr, Murphy.
> 
> ...


TOOOO CUTE


----------



## goatgurl (Sep 25, 2015)

i would have to sit with them for about 3 days to decide which one i wanted.  they are so adorable, and growing like weeds.


----------



## purplequeenvt (Sep 25, 2015)

Latestarter said:


> OMG! When I went through the pics, that's the one I would choose too!  Seriously!  She's really looking to be a patroller vice watcher? I really want a partner/team mate for the male 1/2 toli 1/2 pyr I got from @Southern by choice  back in May. I would prefer a 100% Pyr female from working parent stock as I contemplate breeding them as well. I think the resulting 75% pyr 25% Toli would be awesome as LGDs. Mine has almost pure Toli characteristics.
> 
> I LOVE the facial mask on Gray!  He's gonna be a VERY handsome fella! They look so small! It's hard to believe they'll be over 100 pounds fully grown! May I ask the weights on the sire and dam? Expected weights for the pups at maturity?
> 
> ...



You definitely have an issue.  I think most of us on here do though.

She's almost 7 weeks old and so far she is more of a patroller than watcher. She's always been the first up to check something out (even at a couple days old!).

Gray is the "runt". He was one of the smallest at birth and was significantly smaller than everyone else at 4 weeks, but he is catching up now. 

Mom is around 85 lbs and dad is somewhere around 90 at the moment. He should be 110 or so, but he is too active and doesn't eat enough so he's always super lean.


----------



## purplequeenvt (Nov 21, 2015)

The puppies are 15 weeks old and most, if not all, have homes. I am keeping two fl my dad doesn't murder me).

I was originally going to keep a male and a female, first Short Bus and then Lucille (Yellow), but as I watched them develop, I decided to keep 2 boys instead, Black (Merlin) and Orange (Mars).

Mars




Merlin




Yellow (Lucille) and Gray (Timmy) are heading to a Katahdin farm in PA after Thanksgiving.

Lucille




Timmy




Short Bus (Light Blue) is moving to NJ.




Mr Brown (bet you can't guess what color collar he had!) is possibly going to CT.




Watson (Red) is the LGD "failure" of the litter. He has always much preferred to hang out with people. He is good with the sheep too, but his preference is to hang out in the house. He is going as a pet to someone local, but he'll be here until January.




Tan (Willie), Blue (Fergus), Pink (Cotton), and Green (Twitchy) have all gone to other homes.

Mira and her spawn




"Kill Mommy!"


----------



## goatgurl (Nov 21, 2015)

great pictures.  boy have those babies grown!  just seems like yesterday that you let us in on your secret.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Nov 21, 2015)

Oh my gosh that is probably the cutest mommy pic I have ever seen.


----------



## Ferguson K (Nov 21, 2015)

The puppies are gorgeous!!! Congrats on a beautiful litter!


----------



## Latestarter (Nov 21, 2015)

Thanks for the pics, the laughs, and the update! Great looking litter and glad placings were successful! Kill mom.... love it!


----------



## Hens and Roos (Nov 22, 2015)

They sure have gotten big!  What a nice looking group.


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Nov 22, 2015)

They are huge now and so cute, Momma seems to be very tolerant


----------



## Mike CHS (Nov 23, 2015)

Gorgeous all of them.  It's funny how you can already see the adult in their faces.


----------



## samssimonsays (Nov 23, 2015)

Wow! Absolutely beautiful! I LOVE Watson LOL! that face!


----------



## Devonviolet (Nov 23, 2015)

I just found your "secret" thread. Since I have to limit time online, I tend to not even see some of the cool threads.  

I just love being able to see your pups progress. What a gorgeous batch of puppies!  

One of these years it would be nice to breed our Violet. But, only time will tell if she is a candidate. We still have a lot to learn about working with LGDs.


----------

